# Paper Developer



## oriecat (Jul 21, 2004)

It is time for me to buy new paper developer, my first bottle has finally been depleted.  So I am just curious what people use, what people like...


----------



## ksmattfish (Jul 21, 2004)

With most of my chems I like to keep it simple, cheap, and easy to get.  So I like Dektol, and whatever Ilford calls their basic paper developer.  Right now I'm using Sprint, which is a typical basic paper developer.  these three are easy to find at my local stores, and probably everywhere.


----------



## Soulreaver (Jul 21, 2004)

I use dektol at school


----------



## aggiezach (Jul 21, 2004)

I've used Ilford PQ for my first paper dev and I justd got some dektol to see how I like it. I'll let you know what I find out!


----------

